# 1st scan today



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I went for my early dating scan today. It was great! I saw the baby, looks like a little peanut and saw the heart beat. They told me that everything looks as and where it should do and that its about 8mm long. I'm exactly 6 weeks and 6 days today. I also found out my latest hba1c is 7% which is the best I have ever had, so pretty good day all round. I am however having quite sharp abdominal cramps this evening, no spotting or bleeding. Has anyone else experienced this at this stage? Oh and I also think I need to change my log in name as I cant stand the sight of strawberries anymore - I used to love them, how ironic!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2010)

Great news about the scan! So tiny! And well done with the HbA1c  PM me if you want to change your login name


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey straw thats great news aww so cute, brill hbA as well good news i love it x

p.s hope someone can come in and help you out with the cramp issue  x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 7, 2010)

Great news on the scan, it is so good to  see them really there.  We decided our little one looked like a bee and has been called bumble ever since.  I did have a few period like pains in the early days but nothing major.  If they are continuing tomorrow, I would give either the midwife a call or go and see your GP. just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

That's brilliant news the first scan is definately the most exciting one. I had the same pains you are talking about I kept thinking I was going to come on my period and then never did, it's something to do with the baby settling down into the womb. I was told unless I had blood with the pains then I didn't need to worry. Great news on the hba1c I bet they are very happy with you  xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the first scan =) x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 8, 2010)

Yey thats great news, Mine looks like a bean, called it our beanie baby 

Its so exciting.

I have a few cramps like peroid pain, worse when i walk to fast like a stitch.

xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Cramps are actually better today, I think it's some kind of ligament pain, everything growing bigger I expect. My Husband called ours rosebud because if its a girl she will be called Rose. I think we might have to shorten it to bud though because I don't want it to be offended if its a boy


----------

